
Ten million Raspberry Pis - benn_88
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/ten-millionth-raspberry-pi-new-kit/
======
nikon
I found quite a good use for mine. I'm sure I could achieve it with something
like DD-WRT, but it was fun:

Installed Debian on a Pi 3 Model B. Put the device in a case[0].

Installed dnsmasq[1] to manage local DHCP/DNS. Forwards to Google DNS. Also
have everything running on a local search domain, along with some
reservations.

Installed OpenVPN along with a dynamic DNS daemon[2] so I can VPN into my home
network from anywhere. Good for setting up things for download while at work
for example.

[0] [http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/development-board-
enclosures/9...](http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/development-board-
enclosures/9098132/)

[1]
[http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html](http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html)

[1] [http://freedns.afraid.org](http://freedns.afraid.org)

~~~
anotherevan
I similarly use a Pi 3 as a X2Go/NX gateway box for remote access to office
machines from home.

I'm hesitant on using it as a network gateway as I'm not sure the LAN port
would be fast enough (just an impression, never actually got around to
checking that) and would need a second LAN port (at least) to do the job
properly.

Am considering using one as a MQTT server as part of a home automation
infrastructure. Could even use the on board wi-fi as a separate, carefully
firewalled network for the various devices I might prefer not to have on the
main network.

------
creshal
I wonder how many of them are just collecting dust in peoples' desk drawers.

We ordered two of the original ones for our office to play around with them,
but only now, after 4½ years, I finally managed to find use for one as music
player, after I decided I was too lazy to plug/unplug the speakers from my
laptop.

~~~
yardie
I have an original Pi 1. When I first got it it was also collecting dust. Now
it's on our boat, monitoring power, watching the bilge pumps, and uploading
AIS traffic to marine traffic and aishub. And when sailing it pumps out
instrument data to a smartwatch.

What it does is up to you, you are only limited by your imagination.

~~~
ensignavenger
I recently acquired an old sailboat and have a couple of 1st gen Pis looking
for a job- would be very interested in reading more about your system!

~~~
yardie
There is a project out there called freeboard-server it turns out boats NMEA
data into html and json. Another project, kplex, multiplexes the boat data,
NMEA, into something usable.

Most of this was done while we were on sabbatical. And we didn't have a lot of
Internet access. But I'll try and compile my project into something
presentable.

------
boznz
One of my clients has just started using them as the smarts in its range of
industrial tank controllers. I've persuaded them to open source one of the
smaller hardware designs to put back to the community so there's another few
hundred pi's that will be sold over the next few years.
([http://rodyne.com/?p=754](http://rodyne.com/?p=754))

With the right power supply and watchdog controls and tons of information how
to use them they are quite suitable for many non-critical automation tasks.

------
yarrzz
I have a couple of them. I've loved playing around with them. I'm currently
using one as a controller for a camera system at my house.

------
faragon
£99+VAT is overpriced. Similar items can be bought for 60 USD (or even less),
shipping included (buying at Amazon and/or eBay).

~~~
pjc50
"This is an unashamedly premium product", says the webpage. The Pi was
originally designed with re-using existing peripherals, and will be used that
way most of the time, but there's still _demand_ for a premium starter kit.

~~~
agumonkey
That's still twisting words. There's nothing "premium" here, it's just a kit.
People should spend 50 bucks on a 2nd hand Core2Duo ThinkPad and some mcu for
GPIO, they'll learn as much for less.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I agree. The eBay hand-me-down market is strong for high-performance gear in
this range. I've also seen FPGA kits and SGI Altix servers at similar price.
Nothing wrong with new products at various price points but lets not kid
ourselves on their relative value.

~~~
pjc50
I think people are too keen to dismiss the Pi's hardware without realising
that that's not where the Pi foundation puts most of its efforts and staff:
it's the educational materials that are the focus and the hardware is a means
to deliver them.

In other words, if you can make use of an FPGA or an SGI you're not the
primary target market. Even if more Pi have gone to hobbyists than children,
the children are still the primary target market. It's an attempt to make
educational technology that kids actually like.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I can easily put a Windows or Linux desktop on a hand-me-down with tons of
learning potential. Likewise, things like Scratch language and OLPC were well-
designed for kids to pick up with ease. RPi and its ecosystem are pretty
complicated compared to most child-oriented products. So, how is it actually
doing in the child market? Im curious.

Esp vs something like Lego Mindstorms.

~~~
pjc50
Scratch on the Pi is quite popular.

The OLPC was in some ways the anti-inspiration for the Pi foundation, who
wanted to learn from its failure. Lego Mindstorms are pretty good but much
more expensive.

Again, more important than the actual hardware is the collateral, e.g.
[http://www.ocr.org.uk/qualifications/by-
subject/computing/ra...](http://www.ocr.org.uk/qualifications/by-
subject/computing/raspberry-pi/) (OCR are one of the exam boards), which meets
the bureaucratic criteria for use in schools and is targeted at teachers who
may themselves not be very computer literate and need handholding.

The use of a standard platform rather than hand-me-downs avoids tripping up
over incompatibility issues. Also, you can't bulk order hand-me-downs as
easily. Whereas you can order a box of Pi devices and pre-installed SD cards
and the whole thing works _with almost no setup_. Remember, you can't assume
anyone in the school knows Linux.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I didn't realize they ported Scratch, factored in OLPC, and weighing OCR.
Latter is especially smart as cash-strapped schools or states might find it
desirable so long as it has necessary learning materials and software for
instructors with it. I agree on compatibility benefit. I didnt realize they
had put this much effort into the chilren angle.

Well, thanks for telling me! You got any links showing good progress or case
studies in educational use where replication is doable without ultra-talented
teachers?

